# PROBLEM RENEWING MY MEMBERSHIP



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, I seem to having difficulty in renewing my membership.I have changed my password a couple of times in the past,the current one logs me onto the forum with no problem,however in trying to renew my membership the otherday the system will not accept my email address and current password so to be honest i am a bit non plussed as to what to do!

Any help would be appreciated as i want to continue my membership,

Thanks Lamps


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi I have sent a couple of emails replying to your query on our site, the forum and the TTOC are two different and seperate entitys, unless you chose the same password the two passwords will not be connected . I have sent you a new password please use that to log into the TTOC site.


----------

